

OS X Lion - Causing hair loss as you use your Mac. One follicle at a time. - ChrisArchitect
http://www.papermodelplane.com/box/lion.jpg

======
erickhill
This feels a little more akin to a Reddit post, but it is amusing
nevertheless.

~~~
ChrisArchitect
oh, totally. Just was having a laugh about it

------
thecoffman
I'll admit it - I laughed at "The KFC Famous Bowl of window management"

